# Game of Thrones



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Any Song of Ice and Fire fans around here? I've never cared much for fantasy novels but this series has always been special to me; the writing is out-of-this world good. The HBO Television series is set to begin on April 17th and personally, I'm kind of excited. Anyone else?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you telling me I should set it up to record this? :bigsmile: I'll have to go and look it up at HBO's site.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't say I know much about the HBO series. As with any adaptation you never know how well the characters will be portrayed, what will be omitted, and worst, what will be added.

I ought to go take a look at the staff makong this adaption on that note to get a better idea.

But the original novel this series is based on, I can't even begin to describe how good it is. The first three books are probably the most great pieces of literature i have ever read, eclipsing the unabridged Count of Monte Cristo for the top spot. I plan to read the fourth book when the fifth comes out this summer.

It's a fantasy series in terms of genre, but what drives it is elaborate mysteries, complex 'grey' characters, a dark, depressing cynicism, and constant, unexpected plot twists, all with epic backdrop spanning multiple continents and characters we grow to truly care about.

If the adaption is any good, then it won't be good.. it'll be excellent. Game of Thrones is the first book in the series, and by my somewhat random guess would require around 20 one hour episodes to cover the full story. If it is anything like the book you'll find it switches locales and points of view rather often.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks to me like it's gonna be a good series. I'm gonna have to record this one. :T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I watched the trailer on youtube. It appears very close to the original content, and overall i'm super excited now.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Been waiting for this for quite awhile.

I know nothing about the books and there's a distinct possibility that the series won't be that great, but I'm a sucker for this type of series.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Been waiting for this for quite awhile.
> 
> I know nothing about the books and there's a distinct possibility that the series won't be that great,* but I'm a sucker for this type of series.*


As am I. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Season 4 is 30 days away. The thing I like about this show is that they're not afraid to kill anyone off. So I guess what I'm saying is, don't get attached to any characters! :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

mechman said:


> Season 4 is 30 days away. The thing I like about this show is that they're not afraid to kill anyone off. So I guess what I'm saying is, don't get attached to any characters! :T


I'm ready and you're right about no characters being safe. The writing on these HBO shows are second to none. Love me some Game Of Thrones!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Uhhhh, can't wait for next season!


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am waiting for some dragons to finally do some damage.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

chrapladm said:


> I am waiting for some dragons to finally do some damage.


Yeah it's probably about time those dragons did some serious damage. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chrapladm said:


> I am waiting for some dragons to finally do some damage.


you and every other viewer


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I've read the books and I've been looking forward to this season since the show started.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

My neighbor got me started on the show last year, and now I am hooked. I have all three seasons on BR now. Now, I am reading the books which I had not done - just finished the first a couple days ago.

C'mon April 17th!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> My neighbor got me started on the show last year, and now I am hooked. I have all three seasons on BR now. Now, I am reading the books which I had not done - just finished the first a couple days ago.
> 
> C'mon April 17th!


Starts on the 6th this year Joe. :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mechman said:


> Starts on the 6th this year Joe. :T


What?! Eleven days sooner?! It's like Christmas!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone watch it yet? I saw it on my list but I'm resisting until later today.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I was going to watch it but am waiting until later on today also.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I just watched it and they didn't miss a beat. Awesome beginning to the new season.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It is the one on HBO go listed as Season 4 Premiere, correct?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Great first episode, they got us caught up with pretty much all of the main characters. I'm still disappointed there are only 10 episodes a season!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> It is the one on HBO go listed as Season 4 Premiere, correct?


Yes that is it. :T



JBrax said:


> I just watched it and they didn't miss a beat. Awesome beginning to the new season.


Indeed!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Watched it earlier today as well - great first episode!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got done watching it... It was a great new episode.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I started watching these last weekend, I did enjoy the plots & the acting is very good. I am a bit dissappointed in the blatant sexuality/nudity. Nothing for the kids to be watching for sure. I would have to give these an X rating, which for me is a shame. It's not necessary for me.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I started watching these last weekend, I did enjoy the plots & the acting is very good. I am a bit dissappointed in the blatant sexuality/nudity. Nothing for the kids to be watching for sure. I would have to give these an X rating, which for me is a shame. It's not necessary for me.


I must admit - I was a bit put off by it at first as well. But, as I continued, I was able to focus in on the plot and ignore that. My wife, however, saw 20 minutes of the very first episode and refused to continue as she felt women were being degraded. I have not tried to explain to her that probably the strongest characters in the series are all women....


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I started watching these last weekend, I did enjoy the plots & the acting is very good. I am a bit dissappointed in the blatant sexuality/nudity. Nothing for the kids to be watching for sure. I would have to give these an X rating, which for me is a shame. It's not necessary for me.


That's partially due to HBO going about the sex/nudity scenes like a 13 year old boy. There's sex in the books but they're short paragraphs or so worth. The scenes are more graphic in the books but briefer and more personal to the character in that particular POV (in the books each chapter is a 1st person view of one character) and not voyeuresque like HBO's vision of the books.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

It is a bit much for some. BUT Its a no-holds-bared take from HBO. Its not for everyone though. Definitely not for children.

I watched the 1st episode finally. Great to see a few key roles again and curious how there going to play a few others.(Dragons)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I can see where some of the scenes could be interpreted as risqué by some. Regardless this series just screams excellence in every sense to me. Audio, video, story, acting, and to be honest just how quickly main characters are killed off and replaced by more quality characters! I gotta say the nudity and sex scenes are secondary to what is an absolutely wonderful show.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's my point, really a great show. The sex scenes just marginalize it. Better writing/directing in that area should be expected. I think Hollywood is trying to mainstream it for our youth, which I also think are drawn to it (ratings!!!). We know what they say...sex sells!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Tonto said:


> That's my point, really a great show. The sex scenes just marginalize it. Better writing/directing in that area should be expected. I think Hollywood is trying to mainstream it for our youth, which I also think are drawn to it (ratings!!!). We know what they say...sex sells!


I gotta say it doesn't bother me as long as it's well written and not forced into the script. Nothing about this storyline is off to me and everything is top quality to me.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I gotta say it doesn't bother me as long as it's well written and not forced into the script. Nothing about this storyline is off to me and everything is top quality to me.


The sex scenes don't bother me either. I just had a Thrones marathon last weekend before season 4 kicked off as a refresher. It really is a very good show.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One of my favorite episodes so far. And long overdue I might add.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Are you talking about Episode 2?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

mechman said:


> One of my favorite episodes so far. And long overdue I might add.


I agree but his death wasn't agonizing enough for me. I wanted to see him really suffer!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

JBrax said:


> I agree but his death wasn't agonizing enough for me. I wanted to see him really suffer!


Haha I agree. Sad to celebrate his death but man it was a long time coming. Glad I don't have to get aggrevated listening to his mouth anymore.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

jamesfrazier said:


> Haha I agree. Sad to celebrate his death but man it was a long time coming. Glad I don't have to get aggrevated listening to his mouth anymore.


For some reason I picture Justin Bieber whenever his character was on screen. Very pleased he's gone.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

But now, the real question - who do you think did it?!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Those two new sex demons who were introduced in the first episode. ( obviously wasn't paying enough attention)


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> But now, the real question - who do you think did it?!


It looked to me as though Sansa did it. Just a guess though because that would appear to be one of the obvious conclusions and these writers are better than that.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> But now, the real question - who do you think did it?!


I read the books so I already know. It hints at it heavily and it actually shows a lot of it but it's subtle and kinda have to know what to look for cuz if you looked away for even a split second you'd probably miss it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have started to read the books as well, but I am trying to decide if I should read that far as I don't want to spoil the show! 

My guess - Cersei. She can't stand not being queen anymore, and this was her chance to remain Queen Regent.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

chrapladm said:


> Are you talking about Episode 2?


Yes. :T



JBrax said:


> I agree but his death wasn't agonizing enough for me. I wanted to see him really suffer!


Definitely agree with you!



ALMFamily said:


> But now, the real question - who do you think did it?!


My hunch is the Tyrells (spelling?). Either the newly wedded queen or the grandmother. Sansa would be too easy of a pick.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm thinking that we will start seeing some dragons going to town next week. The big question for me is how will Tyrion get out of his current situation. And what role will the remaining Starks play in it all?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, who had Little Finger pinned as the killer? Not I but I knew Sansa was too obvious. I love me some Game of Thrones!


----------



## Audiofan1 (Aug 16, 2013)

This season is on Fire so far!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Just caught the last episode. Anybody see that coming?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

No. But it sure makes things interesting doesn't it? :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes it does and to think for a bit I thought they were going to kill off Tyrion. No character is safe on this show which keeps you on your toes. A little bittersweet though and I'd like to see more of Tyrion because I love his intellectual wit.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless you've read the books, you wouldn't know until next year though. Tyrion may very well pull it off as far as we know. And I hope he does as I, like you, enjoy his character the most.

Almost makes me want to read the books... :nerd:


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

mechman said:


> Unless you've read the books, you wouldn't know until next year though. Tyrion may very well pull it off as far as we know. And I hope he does as I, like you, enjoy his character the most.
> 
> Almost makes me want to read the books... :nerd:


You should. As good as the show is the books are far superior.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mechman said:


> Unless you've read the books, you wouldn't know until next year though. Tyrion may very well pull it off as far as we know. And I hope he does as I, like you, enjoy his character the most.
> 
> Almost makes me want to read the books... :nerd:


I don't know why I wrote 'next year' when I should have stated 'next week'. :doh: And with the way they have been following the story lines this year, it may be in two or three weeks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One show left this year and winter appears to have begun.


----------

